# self defence



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

What is the closest you have ever come to a serious, or life threatening situation involving criminal activity?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Too many to recall off the top.

Are you talking about adult encounters where you defended yourself?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Too many to recall off the top.
> 
> Are you talking about adult encounters where you defended yourself?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, deadly force, or serious beat down...


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Victim of three armed robberies as a college student working late night shifts at convenience stores and fast food restaurants.

Nothing to do in any of the cases since the proprietor would never have allowed a personal weapon. The policy was always "do as you're told and don't get hurt being a hero".

Other than that? None. I don't frequent places where violent people are prone to hang out.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Drug dealer tried to shake me down in Amsterdam. He was kind of a twerp, so I chuckled and walked away.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

iv'e been shot at a couple of times, but they didn't hit me, so it doesn't count.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

and the point of the question is....?


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Woodchuck said:


> What is the closest you have ever come to a serious, or life threatening situation involving criminal activity?


I once got between my wife and the last scoop of ice cream.

I've been in a lot of fights before, but that was the first time I truly felt fear.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> What is the closest you have ever come to a serious, or life threatening situation involving criminal activity?


Attacked by gang member with chain.

Raped at knife point.

That's enough for me.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

^ Oh sorry. I did not realize I was still in the Men's Clubhouse. Feel free to delete.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Never really. I've been shaken down by police and security guards in Egypt, but the threat was implicit ,not explicit. 

Had a bouncer in a club get angry with me (for some complex misunderstanding), and he tried to be very threatening to see if I wanted to fight. He was 2X my weight and solid muscle, so I just pointed out that if he wanted to he could rip my arms off and beat me to death with them, but what would that prove. I walked away while he was laughing.

In general though I'm pretty good at avoiding conflict in arenas where I am at a disadvantage.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

NobodySpecial said:


> Attacked by gang member with chain.
> 
> Raped at knife point.
> 
> That's enough for me.


Sorry for your pain..That's just barbaric.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Maneo said:


> and the point of the question is....?


The violent crime rate seems to be dropping, and I just wondered how the folks at TAM were faring....Years ago I was in a friends business with my wife. She noticed some guys looking in the door but not coming, and basically dragged me out....

By the time we got home, the phone was ringing, and it was my friend saying three armed guys came in to rob the place. His mother pulled a gun, killed one, wounded the other two, and was seriously wounded herself....

In another incident, a group of guys surrounded our car outside a club. The leader dragged me out of the car while making some physical threats.....I pulled a revolver out from under the seat when he grabbed me, and when he turned me around, I stuck the barrel dead center into his abdomen, and thumbed back the hammer...My wife chose this exact moment to scream "Don't kill him"....I think that scared him as much as the gun....Which was empty....This was all back in the mid 1960's...


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

All of my events happened prior to 1990, when the crime rate started dropping.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I was going to answer never but then got to thinking. Was passed by a high speed car chase. (That is more frightening than you think) Then a house on my block had a home invasion beat down. I never knew what was going on, but I had the kids lying on the floor. Turned out to be a retaliation for an ex spouse ratting out a drug user. High potential for bad things.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Been arresting violent criminals for over 34 years. Been shot at but never hit, beat on but not by anyone who was really any good at it, threatened with knives but never actually stabbed. Had a few tried to run me over with vehicles. Could change tomorrow but so far haven't been even seriously hurt.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> Been arresting violent criminals for over 34 years. Been shot at but never hit, beat on but not by anyone who was really any good at it, threatened with knives but never actually stabbed. Had a few tried to run me over with vehicles. Could change tomorrow but so far haven't been even seriously hurt.


Not hit by anyone good at it.....I boxed when I was in H.S. It is amazing how many people cannot comprehend what has happened when stuck with a stiff left jab....

I have never been shot at (except with a .22 cal. pellet rifle) OUCH....My only serious fight was with my brother, when I discouraged him from taking sexual liberties with a very drunk, very underage girl..

I have suffered some major physical trauma...Motorcycle accident, almost severed left leg at knee....21 days in hospital, 8 months in hip cast, 3 years on crutches....


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

we were out at the colorado river way off the beaten path in heavy brush off a dirt road and probably wondered accidently into someone's pakalolo patch.
then we heard shots and looked around and heard lead flying around us. the guy shooting at us probably (we think) was just trying to scare us away, but
the lead was pretty close and we were unarmed and wasn't gonna stick around to find out. we turned tail and ran.

the other time i was in the desert out in the flat with my .308.
i heard shots and lead zinging around me. real close. I was startled, looked around and saw a truck in the far distance.
i realized they were shooting at me. why, i don't know. don't know why to this day, because as soon as i got my wits,
i hit the dirt and readied my .308. by the time i was ready to deal with any $hit, they were gone.

there's some real 'deliverance' type guys out in the boonies.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

marduk said:


> I once got between my wife and the last scoop of ice cream.
> 
> I've been in a lot of fights before, but that was the first time I truly felt fear.


Brilliant.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

NobodySpecial said:


> ^ Oh sorry. I did not realize I was still in the Men's Clubhouse. Feel free to delete.


I'm so sorry you went through this. That is barbaric.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

jorgegene said:


> we were out at the colorado river way off the beaten path in heavy brush off a dirt road and probably wondered accidently into someone's pakalolo patch.
> then we heard shots and looked around and heard lead flying around us. the guy shooting at us probably (we think) was just trying to scare us away, but
> the lead was pretty close and we were unarmed and wasn't gonna stick around to find out. we turned tail and ran.
> 
> ...


Tell me about it...I once had to open up my tackle box and show my 1911 to a drunk to convince him he shouldn't kick my a$$...

I was sitting at the bottom of the riprap at a spillway fishing, he set up on top of the bank, about 20 feet higher than me, cast out right over my head, and got pissed when the current tangled his lines with mine...The first couple of times I broke off my rigs so he could reel in...The third time he told his GF he was going to come down the bank and whip my a$$...When he was halfway down, I opened up my tackle box, turned it to face him, and gave him a big possum grin....He left...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ey? Probably the times I've been hospitalised really during my youth, so far the stab wounds I've taken throughout my life managed to miss my vital organs, limbs remain intact, and bones remain intact/replaced.

I don't think I would lived long on American streets... guns and what not.
Knives, bats, machetes, axes, hammers, icepicks, pipes, beer bottles, I can handle. 
A gun... maybe not =/


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

heartsbeating said:


> I'm so sorry you went through this. That is barbaric.


I think I misrepresented a little. The guy with the chain came at me with intent to do me harm. He never actually did. I stopped him.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Ey? Probably the times I've been hospitalised really during my youth, so far the stab wounds I've taken throughout my life managed to miss my vital organs, limbs remain intact, and bones remain intact/replaced.
> 
> I don't think I would lived long on American streets... guns and what not.
> Knives, bats, machetes, axes, hammers, icepicks, pipes, beer bottles, I can handle.
> A gun... maybe not =/


We don't all use guns. My best friend stabbed me in the back of the hand with a pencil in junior high.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Only one time. Three big drunk guys in an elevator and me. The vibe wasn't good right away so I was concerned. With no warning one forearmed me hard enough to pin me against the elevator wall. My hands were free so my thumb went in his eye and I pushed hard. Before his head hit the opposite wall and my thumb went into his brain one of his friends grabbed me and got between us. Lucky for me the other two were mellow and that was it. The door opened they got out laughing and talking trash. The whole thing was maybe 3 seconds.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Fozzy said:


> We don't all use guns. My best friend stabbed me in the back of the hand with a pencil in junior high.


:rofl:

Oh, do those count! :wink2:

Bibi


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

marduk said:


> I once got between my wife and the last scoop of ice cream.
> 
> I've been in a lot of fights before, but that was the first time I truly felt fear.


You would've lost that fight with me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Shoto1984 said:


> Only one time. Three big drunk guys in an elevator and me. The vibe wasn't good right away so I was concerned. With no warning one forearmed me hard enough to pin me against the elevator wall. My hands were free so my thumb went in his eye and I pushed hard. Before his head hit the opposite wall and my thumb went into his brain one of his friends grabbed me and got between us. Lucky for me the other two were mellow and that was it. The door opened they got out laughing and talking trash. The whole thing was maybe 3 seconds.


That's exactly what I tell my wife to do...A thumb in the eye beats a kick in the balls, but do both for good measure....


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Kick? No, use your knees. Much more damage and suited for that range. Or you can just double slap their ears. Or both, lots of stuff for non fighting women to do.

You're really lucky Shoto, and those drunk guys are lucky they didn't try to grope a lady friend I used to know, they would have to be greeting the next load of passengers with their faces on the floor and blood everywhere heh


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

Back when I worked in a jewelry store, one guy came in and asked to see some bridal sets. 
When I reached into the case he pulled a gun out of a hoody and pointed it at my face and told me to empty the case. 

Didn't exactly fight back...


----------

